# Brian Kendrick removed from upcoming AEW match with Mox.



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fucking hell.

Fucking modern day society and their historical witch hunts.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Oh fucking hell.
> 
> Fucking modern day society and their fucking historical witch hunts.


It does feel like someone has been holding onto this one for a while. Maybe went searching for it when Kendrick requested his release


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I guess this is what people are referring to.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488705936449544195


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I guess this is what people are referring to.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488705936449544195


Oh boo hoo. People realize everyday their hero’s aren’t who they really are in front of the camera. What Kendrick said is terrible and crazy talk, but for a fan to make this about himself is sad.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I mean if you're going to get rid of Kendrick then be consistent and get rid of Hager and Jericho too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean if you're going to get rid of Kendrick then be consistent and get rid of Hager and Jericho too.


I wouldn't hate this LOL.

That being said, there's money in using Jericho's retirement match in AEW to put someone over.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Anybody know what dispensary Brian Kendrick gets his weed from? I gotta get me some.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488952324089389056


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is so stupid, people are going to say things that might be dumb at some point in their life, we are really going to dangle this shit over them forever? Fucking 11 years ago? Cancel culture is the lamest bullshit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489034635908890625


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Stupidity at its finest.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

11 years? Unless he said some real repugnant shit, you're pushing it going that far back


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

TK in the illuminati confirmed


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Good grief. It's wacky stuff Kendrick's spouting straight out of a David Icke book but should it mean he's cancelled a decade plus later ? Not in my opinion. 

Mike Tyson's a convicted rapist btw Tony.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

My boi's gotta be cursed or some shit at this point


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I love being right man. I told y'all he was probably not going to be signed. Thank you random twitter user for making my day.

In all seriousness this is one hell of a witch-hunt. Who the hell scours posts to discredit people in this day and age?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who the hell scours posts to discredit people in this day and age?


This is the only day and age in which they would


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

He blamed Jewish people for the earthquake in Haiti, and denied the holocaust.

Wild that people are defending this.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> This is so stupid, people are going to say things that might be dumb at some point in their life, we are really going to dangle this shit over them forever? Fucking 11 years ago? Cancel culture is the lamest bullshit.


You ever get in AEW, ima send them classic rants of yours.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Alkomesh2 said:


> He blamed Jewish people for the earthquake in Haiti.
> 
> Wild that people are defending this.


I'm not defending this I just hate that someone probably scoured for hours to find this.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Not defending Kendrick here, but TK would be a major hypocrite if he chooses to bring in the Briscoe Brothers after this, and no, I'm not defending that either.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Alkomesh2 said:


> He blamed Jewish people for the earthquake in Haiti.
> 
> Wild that people are defending this.


No one is defending dumb things he has said, but, this was 11 years ago…everyone, every single one of us, has said or done something ridiculously stupid. Bringing it up 11 years later to ruin his life sounds like someone who needs a new hobby. What he thought 11 years ago doesn’t have to reflect what he thinks right now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489056747583008773


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

How dare Brian Kendrick think for himself and have his own opinion. He should've known the Zionist elites are the only white folks NOBODY is allowed to criticize. Only gentiles and Israel's "enemies" are fair game.

But it's Tony's company, so whatever.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Alkomesh2 said:


> He blamed Jewish people for the earthquake in Haiti.
> 
> Wild that people are defending this.


He blamed Zionists, in the crazy conspiracies it sounds like Kendrick was caught up in Jews and Gentiles are all victims. The conspiracy nuts class the Royal family as well as all the US presidents as Zionists, none of them Jewish. 

Kendrick's been in WWE for years, if he was a raging anti-Semite we'd have heard about it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> Not defending Kendrick here, but TK would be a major hypocrite if he chooses to bring in the Briscoe Brothers after this, and no, I'm not defending that either.


One of his belt holders recently got in trouble for saying he wanted to grape a chick, tony dont have the moral high ground here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Not defending Kendrick here, but TK would be a major hypocrite if he chooses to bring in the Briscoe Brothers after this, and no, I'm not defending that either.


What did they do on this level

Can we get a controversial shit wresters say guessing game going


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> One of his belt holders recently got in trouble for saying he wanted to grape a chick, tony dont have the moreal high ground here


Forgot about that one


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean his comments were outrageously stupid and I can see why people would be pissed.

But I also find it kinda stupid to spend that much time trying to dig up dirt on a guy. Some people need legitimate hobbies or go outside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> What did they do on this level
> 
> Can we get a controversial shit wresters say guessing game going


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Who the hell brought this up?

Poeple are soft now a days


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

A lot of people into these conspiracies have something mental going on and that was over a decade ago. Its kinda pathetic to go after him when I wanna Rape Sasha is champ or Homeless Abuser Darby is around.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> How dare Brian Kendrick think for himself and have his own opinion. He should've known the Zionist elites are the only white folks NOBODY is allowed to criticize. Only gentiles and Israel's "enemies" are fair game.
> 
> But it's Tony's company, so whatever.


Don't even start


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Fuck that sucks. Yeah, what Brian said is wrong and it shouldn't be brought to any form of light. If he had said this shit yesterday or even one year ago, then sure, it's fair game.. but it was 11 years ago. For all we know, he has completely different thoughts. As someone else said, if he was absolutely insane and bigoted, then we'd have heard about it.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Those Highspots videos seemed like obvious "turning the volume up to 1,000." Maybe he actually believes that stuff idk, but I didn't get that vibe from those videos


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I could swear that one of Kendrick’s tweets about today he made the same apology but also said that those weren’t even his opinions.

i don’t see it now so either I dreamed it or BK edited it. The latter is what most of us probably hoped was the truth. When he started the conspiracy theorist shtick it sounded like he was putting on an act. He sounded like he was trying to work a gimmick. He is pretty dim to think that gimmick would make him any money. He made Highspots videos working that gimmick. I doubt he made any money on that terrible idea. It would at least suit wrestling if he was into wrestling conspiracies only. It would be so easy to get that over as a heel.

The stuff he chose to mention is only going to get you over with a portion of a portion of people. Try and get heat with wrestling angles or matches. Use a gimmick to work fans, not low information voters.

I’m replacing him with Danhausen on my Favourite ROH Wrestlers List.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489064694090547201

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Alkomesh2 said:


> He blamed Jewish people for the earthquake in Haiti.
> 
> Wild that people are defending this.












Lolwut. No one is defending anything. Some (too few) are just not going to rabidly clutch their pearls over some stupid, inconsequential shit some stranger randomly said once that doesn't make any difference to anything, unlike all the frothing hypocrites that will trip over themselves to crucify someone for literally nothing but words.

Sticks and stones, pussies.

Every second that passes, someone somewhere is saying something that someone else disagrees with or finds offensive. Why anyone wastes energy trying to concern themselves with finding, let alone having a single fuck to give about such instances as if they had any affect on their lives to any degree is patently psychotic, especially since every single one of them is certainly guilty of violating the standards they'd coercively impose on everyone else.

Maybe some day someone will dig some ancient bullshit up about you and try to ruin your life over it, too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If you’re in the entertainment business in any aspect, leaving that sort of shit up on a social media account, regardless of how long ago, is boneheaded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

delete


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

People make mistakes. Why does he have to be removed from tv now? Because AEW has a zero forgiveness policy?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> delete


If Mike Tyson hasn’t raped anyone since he was released TK isn’t a hypocrite. I think the Tyson babyface turn in The Hangout came out of nowhere. He wouldn’t have been my choice for celebrity AEW belt presenter or whatever he did the first time. 

Just how moral can rich people really be anyway? Am I, right? Yes…


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck AEW for this.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> If Mike Tyson hasn’t raped anyone since he was released TK isn’t a hypocrite.


I get that he served a prison sentence and got his freedom back. Brian Kendrick doesn't have a facility to serve time to get his image back. Brian's punishment will far exceed any offense that he made. The more I think about this the more sympathy Brian gets and the more scorn Tony gets.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

As much as we can point out how much of a loser you have to be to try cancel someone over shit like this 11 years later, but the companies have no spine at all. They can honestly just say "yeah it was 11 years ago, he no longer thinks or feels this way".


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

David Bixenspan.....nuff said

Drama reporter who lives in his basement and tries to make money on controversy.

All it would take is a few searches to figure out what is actually going on here.

Not judging, but here is the crack journalist.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't get it. What's a Zion?

Is Kendrick a whacko, is it hate-based, or what?

I don't understand any of this lol.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> As much as we can point out how much of a loser you have to be to try cancel someone over shit like this 11 years later, but the companies have no spine at all.


It's the companies folding like lawn chairs that gave birth to this cancel culture shit in the first place. If they weren't such cowards, it would have never become what it is.



IronMan8 said:


> I don't get it. What's a Zion?


Zion is a synonym for Jerusalem, or more broadly Israel--i.e. the Holy Land. Zionist is basically someone who believes in the establishment of a Jewish ethnostate in Zion.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> I don't get it. What's a Zion?
> 
> Is Kendrick a whacko, is it hate-based, or what?
> 
> I don't understand any of this lol.


Kendrick is whacko. We all get it. But it's been over a decade.
The terms and conditions have expired. So, everyone out there, would you like to be held accountable for everything you said for the last 11 years? Before you answer.....11 years is a long time. EVERYTHING you said.

Hopefully Brian is in a better place.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I guarantee if you go down the roster at AEW you'd see plenty of people who have made controversial comments. Hell, Jake Hager and Justin Roberts were both called out in the speaking out movement, Jericho says stupid shit on a seemingly regular basis, half the roster has gone onto Twitter (Including Tony himself) and said dumb embarrassing shit not to mention things like Taz groping a minor, Guevara saying he wanted to rape Sasha Banks etc.

Mike Tyson was also a convicted rapist and was celebrated in AEW. Tony is a mad hypocrite.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

So the dude has some mental health challenges and some issues against the establishment based on conspiracy theories that may or may not have some truth woven in with them and shares an opinion 11 years ago on his thoughts yet a dude who talks about wanting to rape Sasha Banks not that long ago is given a free pass and currently holds the TNT belt? Hmm..double standard much? I wonder if Tony Khan is one of these billionaire 1% zionists Brian Kendrick is talking about? 😄


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I guarantee if you go down the roster at AEW you'd see plenty of people who have made controversial comments. Hell, Jake Hager and Justin Roberts were both called out in the speaking out movement, Jericho says stupid shit on a seemingly regular basis, half the roster has gone onto Twitter (Including Tony himself) and said dumb embarrassing shit not to mention things like Taz groping a minor, Guevara saying he wanted to rape Sasha Banks etc.
> 
> Mike Tyson was also a convicted rapist and was celebrated in AEW. Tony is a mad hypocrite.


Tbh I feel like the majority of people have said or done some fucked up things during their life, most just are smarter at keeping it behind closed doors, or simply haven't been caught yet


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope all this talk about Mike Tyson leads to what we all want.

and thats a Bill Cosby appearance in AEW.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

No doubt this decision was made by a total f*****g pussy


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Oiky said:


> No doubt this decision was made by a total f*****g pussy


is fucking censored?

fucking

edit: my test says, it is not censored.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Has anyone got a screenshot of the comment? 

Yes, it's harsh, but best to cut ties before the company commits to a long term deal.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha

Did he seriously leave his job in WWE for this? There's no way the E will take back after this either. Should have just been happy collecting that paycheck


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Got to agree with the hypocrisy here. Whilst I dont mind making a stance against kendrick (and hogan in early AEW), promoting Mike Tyson and others is contrary.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> Tbh I feel like the majority of people have said or done some fucked up things during their life, most just are smarter at keeping it behind closed doors, or simply haven't been caught yet


Definitely. In the speaking out movement here in Aus a bunch of "woke" people were caught up in dodgy shit.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

La Parka said:


> I hope all this talk about Mike Tyson leads to what we all want.
> 
> and thats a Bill Cosby appearance in AEW.


Zip zoopitty zoo bop!! HEY! HEY! HEY! Hell yes. Rapist Bill Cosby vs wannabe rapist Sammy Guevara for the TNT strap..that would be DYNAMITE!!

Also, R. Kelly vs Kenny Omega in a 'Winner Gets Riho' match! That's good shit!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Tony Khan's set himself up for failure here. If you pander to the self righteous Twitter crowd they know they've got you round there little fingers and they'll claim faux outrage at every turn.

As everybody's already pointed out the hypocrisy is hilarious. Mike Tyson being celebrated, Sammy Guevara saying he'd rape Sasha Banks, Chris Jericho's dumb comments, Jake Hager's dumb comments, CM Punk calling a fan a cunt the other week, Nyla Rose taking the piss out of a fan in a wheelchair, Tony Khan's racially insensitive tweet, the list goes on.

As for David Bixenspan, if Dave Meltzer wants to distance himself from you then you know you've got issues.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

The One said:


> Fuck AEW for this.


/ Thread
TK is a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

People can change radically in 10 years. I know for a fact some of the bullshit I believed 10 years ago or who I was is drastically different than who I am today. Pulling up decade old stuff to paint someone in a bad light has to stop. Cancel culture is bullshit. What Kendrick said was dumb as fuck and Kendrick of today would probably agree that it was pure nonsense.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I understand what BK said was harmful, but I feel a little sorry for him. People can get sucked in to conspiracy nonsense so easily. This stuff was 11 years ago. Maybe Kendrick broke out of the conspiracy mindset and realized how dumb he was? Maybe not. Either way, I hope he gets a chance to clarify.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I guess that means we will never see FTR against the Briscoes in AEW


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

What did Brian say and when did he say it?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Pussies.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Odd that TK removes Kendrick for this but rewards Sammy with TNT title reigns for saying he wanted to rape somebody


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I guarantee if you go down the roster at AEW you'd see plenty of people who have made controversial comments. Hell, Jake Hager and Justin Roberts were both called out in the speaking out movement, Jericho says stupid shit on a seemingly regular basis, half the roster has gone onto Twitter (Including Tony himself) and said dumb embarrassing shit not to mention things like Taz groping a minor, Guevara saying he wanted to rape Sasha Banks etc.
> 
> Mike Tyson was also a convicted rapist and was celebrated in AEW. Tony is a mad hypocrite.


Nyla Rose also calling out a disable person in response to homophobic comments. Tony Khan is seriously a hypocritical pussy!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Some of you need a new brain if you even try to compare what he said about the holocaust and what Rose and Sammy said.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

He said some stupid shit but he said it a while ago. It shouldn't be seen as relevant. Just because it "resurfaced" now doesn't mean it just happened now.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Some of you need a new brain if you even try to compare what he said about the holocaust and what Rose and Sammy said.


What Rose said was a lot more recent and while under contract to AEW. Understandable that she wanted to fire back at a fan but suggesting to a disabled person that they're disabled because God is punishing them is pretty shitty.

What Sammy said was before AEW and ultimately him saying he's attracted to someone but saying it like an idiot.

What Brian say was crazy conspiratorial nonsense that he's seen on the internet. It's less of a personal attack like Nyla's or a case of trivialising a word like Sammy's but it more widely offensive. However, it was from long ago and shouldn't have had any relevance to decisions made recently.

They're all different situations but all three can be dealt with by saying that they are/were being stupid and then just moving on.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> I love being right man. I told y'all he was probably not going to be signed. Thank you random twitter user for making my day.
> 
> In all seriousness this is one hell of a witch-hunt. Who the hell scours posts to discredit people in this day and age?


It was this guy who has since protected his own tweets. His Twitter is full of hate so no surprise he protected his tweets after this blew up.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Buhalovski said:


> I guess that means we will never see FTR against the Briscoes in AEW


TK has put AEW behind the 8 ball now. I blame him for not screening BK and then taking to social media before speaking to BK. He has opened every member of the roster to scrutiny over their past and every hire better be clean as a whistle going forward or else he is hypocrite.

TK can fix this by apologizing but we know he won’t.

Disclosure I’m a long time AEW hopeful. Like some and hate some. Not a Tony Khan fan at all though.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Brian Kendrick has already come forward and said he does not believe any of those quotes he made in 2011. Not really sure what else he can do.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Forum Dud said:


> Brian Kendrick has already come forward and said he does not believe any of those quotes he made in 2011. Not really sure what else he can do.


He’s gotta be burned like the alleged witches.

It’s the only way to be sure he doesn’t reoffend


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> People can change radically in 10 years. I know for a fact some of the bullshit I believed 10 years ago or who I was is drastically different than who I am today. Pulling up decade old stuff to paint someone in a bad light has to stop. Cancel culture is bullshit. What Kendrick said was dumb as fuck and Kendrick of today would probably agree that it was pure nonsense.


Hulk Hogan didn't get that chance to change


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm glad he hasnt appeared on the show. I remember seeing him on a indy show in 2013 and hes been such a dick.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Christopher Near said:


> Hulk Hogan didn't get that chance to change


Hulk Hogan represents everything about that 90's era that people hate. The politiciking, the bullying, the looking after one's own interest, the holding back of talent at the detriment of the company. The vile comment he made was the excuse fans were looking for to banish him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Forum Dud said:


> Brian Kendrick has already come forward and said he does not believe any of those quotes he made in 2011. Not really sure what else he can do.


If you don't believe it then don't fucking talk about it.....


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> I understand what BK said was harmful, but I feel a little sorry for him. People can get sucked in to conspiracy nonsense so easily. This stuff was 11 years ago. Maybe Kendrick broke out of the conspiracy mindset and realized how dumb he was? Maybe not. Either way, I hope he gets a chance to clarify.


Cancel Culture has no space for personal growth. Not unless you are changing sex.

To be honest though, before making anything official, next time AEW (or any other company for that matter) really need to perform a social media detox/purge. It should be a business 101 for them by now. Not the first time they had an issue of old tweets coming to light.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Some people in this thread trying to relativize what he said ...

Nevertheless, WWE let another wrestler go and Tony Khan hired him immeadatly to make it their problem. I say it like it is: people wondered in past, why WWE was cautious with using Brian Kendrick. Now we know why. But $"%" like that happens to AEW, when people believe the "it is only WWE's fault" story.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Ger said:


> Some people in this thread trying to relativize what he said ...
> 
> Nevertheless, WWE let another wrestler go and Tony Khan hired him immeadatly to make it their problem. I say it like it is: people wondered in past, why WWE was cautious with using Brian Kendrick. Now we know why. But $"%" like that happens to AEW, when people believe the "it is only WWE's fault" story.


He never got an announcement as being all elite, for all we know this could have been a one off match that Mox requested. 

Either way fuck that guy, holocaust denial is some major scumbag shit. I've heard his name be mentioned for years, never saw him wrestle, and now I'm glad I'll never have to.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I knew this was going to happen as soon as his old online activities started spreading around. I was hoping it would be overlooked - I mean, it was when he went back to WWE - but a friend of mine who follows everything wrestling Twitter and suchlike mentioned him getting called out almost as soon as word spread that he was set to appear on Dynamite. That's why I was so defensive of him - I knew this was probably coming.

Choices have consequences. I know that. I often have no issues with people being held accountable for their words or actions. In this case though, it's ridiculous opinions someone stupidly shared a decade ago and AEW has several people on the roster who hold equally dumb opinions today. Brian wouldn't be creating backstage drama or writing about conspiracy theory garbage now. And yet, *that Holocaust take was vile and really hard to justify*. At this point, all he can do is explain himself and hope folks accept that he's grown over the years. 

When people do and say things they have to realize it can come back to haunt them. Sometimes, it's very deserved that it does. In other cases, it's not so clear. Not everyone who believes idiotic things is a bad person, especially not years later; sometimes, those folks can become pretty good people later on. I'm not sure how much my liking someone at the centre of this sort of drama is clouding my judgement but I'm not fond of witchhunts. I mean, I am a witch after all.

Anyway, I feel really, really, really bad for him but he dug his own hole to fall into.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dumbass comments in 2011 aside

can we take a moment to realise this has not been an issue with the ’fanbase’ until he joined AEW?

there is a section of wrestling ‘fans’ who like to dredge up old stuff when AEW showcases a new wrestler

sometimes…. you have a feeling the outrage comes with an agenda and isn’t in fact…. Real?

…..

all that aside again - dumb comments


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I hope people are vigorously scouring through Tony Khan's past to see if he can pass his own white glove test.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

R-Truth vs Brian Kendrick in a Conspiracy theorist Championship match w/David Icke as the special referee book it 🤣


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dumbass comments in 2011 aside
> 
> can we take a moment to realise this has not been an issue with the ’fanbase’ until he joined AEW?
> 
> ...


That's what I have been thinking. 

Idk what has america turned into but controlling other people's opinions and messing with their livelihoods for it is kind of messed up for me. 

What does it matter what a guy believes as long as he's not forcing them on others.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

While AEW has a right to hire or fire who they want, it still lame and hypocritical, I'm not defending the comments, they are your typical Conspiracy theorist talking points, and their from 11 years ago, like people dont grow and change in 11 years??? This Woke Metoo, De-platforming, Cancel Culture, safe space, "I'm scared because of microagression, boo whoo" crap has gone too far, but Tony Khan wont care, if you look at the fanbase and the booking the show is geared towards the Social Justice warriors. Whatever happen to "what you say is dumb, and even tasteless, but I will defend your right to say it"?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Everyone in this situation is stupid as fuck.

The worst one is creepy loser who scrolled all the way to 2011 on someone's timeline to dig shit up.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I still don't get it.

America is weird.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Everyone in this situation is stupid as fuck.
> 
> The worst one is creepy loser who scrolled all the way to 2011 on someone's timeline to dig shit up.


_Worst one?_ So instead of applauding Tony for taking Brian away from the program or being sad about Brian thinking this way, we break our head about how much effort someone had eventually to dig that up. There are other ways than scrolling manually by the way and I seriously wonder, that Tony has no people checking new wrestlers for him.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Ger said:


> _Worst one?_ So instead of applauding Tony for taking Brian away from the program or being sad about Brian thinking this way, we break our head about how much effort someone had eventually to dig that up. There are other ways than scrolling manually by the way and I seriously wonder, that Tony has no people checking new wrestlers for him.


You were defending Nazi Germany's brutal 1941 invasion of Russia the other day so you're in no moral position to pile on Kendrick for dumb shit he said and thought over a decade ago.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ger said:


> _Worst one?_ So instead of applauding Tony for taking Brian away from the program or being sad about Brian thinking this way, we break our head about how much effort someone had eventually to dig that up. There are other ways than scrolling manually by the way and I seriously wonder, that Tony has no people checking new wrestlers for him.


Yeah because he's a pathetic bitter loser who's holding on to something some middle class indy wrestler said in a dumb rambling rant. Waited 11 year like a bitch ass. 

No one should check should be required more than criminal record, and the rest is based on interview process/ peer recommendations. Stop digging up dumb shit people posted 10 years on social media you low-life miserable bitter losers.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah because he's a pathetic bitter loser who's holding on to something some middle class indy wrestler said in a dumb rambling rant. Waited 11 year like a bitch ass.
> 
> No one should check should be required more than criminal record, and the rest is based on interview process/ peer recommendations. Stop digging up dumb shit people posted 10 years on social media you low-life miserable bitter losers.


If Tony doesn't want to use people over stuff like this, he should check them for it before. Tony can be happy, that this came out BEFORE the guy was on this match. This way Tony had a chance to decide, if he wants to put they guy on his program or not. Sorry to say that, but if Brian wouldn't say such stuff, nobody could bring it up.
I wonder we grilled so many wrestlers about stuff said in past, but in exactly this case - which is really not harmless - some people just blame the messenger.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao at the sympathy for Kendrick


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> Some of you need a new brain if you even try to compare what he said about the holocaust and what Rose and Sammy said.


People like using moments like this to make bad faith arguments. Kendrick is either lying about those not being his current beliefs or he is really gullible for believing that nonsense. He might just be embarrassed that those beliefs were drudged up and reminds everyone just how kooky Kendrick really is. Hopefully he is embarrassed for having those tendencies. He might only be embarrassed that those tweets popped back up and remind everyone exactly how nutty he really is 24/7.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Christopher Near said:


> Hulk Hogan didn't get that chance to change


He was never going to. Let's be real.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao at the sympathy for Kendrick


And right after they were just shitting on him lmao.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

My dude cant catch a break, dude is not mentioned nor acknowledged by anyone for nearly 5 years despite being around and working his ass off but becomes pro wrestling's #1 enemy over a video of him talking about stupid conspiracy theories during the last decade smh.

Pretty sure those who were around back in the early 2010's know kayfaybe wasnt fully dead yet at the time and that it was likely a case of Kendrick being his unique self amped up to 100 for the sake of working people.

Unfortunately for Brian Kendrick "Don't work yourself into a shoot, brother" has never been so accurate, almost everyone knew but it really gained heat in recent years circa 2016 due to the transition made into the "Reality" Era set in the cancel culture.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Brian set a record for short lived contract, not even WWE cut a person so soon.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> My dude cant catch a break, dude is not mentioned nor acknowledged by anyone for nearly 5 years despite being around and working his ass off but becomes pro wrestling's #1 enemy over a video of him talking about stupid conspiracy theories during the last decade smh.
> 
> Pretty sure those who were around back in the early 2010's know kayfaybe wasnt fully dead yet at the time and that it was likely a case of Kendrick being his unique self amped up to 100 for the sake of working people.
> 
> Unfortunately for Brian Kendrick "Don't work yourself into a shoot, brother" has never been so accurate, almost everyone knew but it really gained heat in recent years circa 2016 due to the transition made into the "Reality" Era set in the cancel culture.


Him being overseen is no excuse. He is not the first one and not the last one for sure. I don't think, that excusing that stuff with imaginary kayfabe is a good idea or convincing. Also one cannot shut down everything with screaming "cancel culture". If people want to turn away from AEW, just because Tony Khan is doing what he does here so far, then I don't know where that shall end. The way some people argument in this very thread ends in "nothing means anything anymore".


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This was like 10 years or more ago does it really matter now? Why didn't it become an issue when he was winning titles for wwe recently? I reckon you could dig some dirt on most people in the public eye if you go back far enough.

Lucky they never had social media in the 80s or folk like cornette and would definitely have been cancelled by now. Ultimate warrior was a freakin lunatic who knows what sort of crap he would have been cancelled for these days. Wrestling is PG and garbage these days.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

thisissting said:


> This was like 10 years or more ago does it really matter now? Why didn't it become an issue when he was winning titles for wwe recently? I reckon you could dig some dirt on most people in the public eye if you go back far enough.


It did matter for Tony Khan and therefore he took him out of this match. I don't see why people here are so upset about Tony. When you followed his statements in the past, this was not really surprising. But people don't want to critize Tony directly, instead they are insulting the imaginary person who "digged it out", what ever that shall mean. And no, luckily you cannot "dig" such stuff about most people.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Tony is a an asshole then. This snowflake cancel culture is such bullshit. Iv heard way worse things said on air during the attitude era.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

thisissting said:


> Tony is a an asshole then. This snowflake cancel culture is such bullshit. Iv heard way worse things said on air during the attitude era.


I don't share your evaluation, but at least you have a honest opinion about this issue and you are not putting it on a third party.

We were talking about this btw.:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489022121917521927


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dumbass comments in 2011 aside
> 
> *can we take a moment to realise this has not been an issue with the ’fanbase’ until he joined AEW?*
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what this thread needs, a new conspiracy.  This isn't about anyone being out to get AEW.

People have talked negatively about the conspiracy theory stuff before now. I think even if you did a search here you'd find plenty of posts mentioning it in passing as a reason for disliking him. The difference now is that someone who makes a point of bringing attention to folks who have a history of anti-Semitic comments noticed him in relation to AEW and decided to look into it deeper. 

I don't like calling people out for things in their past and I never have. I tend to meet people where they are on the day I'm talking to them, not wherever they were years ago. If they express views I find questionable, I want to understand why they think how they do and then see if I can lead them in a different direction. Oftentimes, the root of it all is fear or ignorance. If I discover they aren't going to change I decide if I can tolerate them or not. If not, I say goodbye. If I think they're dangerous or apt to create problems, I'll direct warnings to the appropriate people. The cancel culture trend is counterproductive, imo, because it too often causes the worst people to feel vindicated in their hate and paranoia or causes harm to the people who really aren't as bad as they're portrayed. 

That all said, this situation is 100% Brian's fault. I don't know how dumb a person has to be to play around with fringe conspiracy ideas, post about them in a public space online and then leave those posts up for years or not address comments and screengrabs of them stored elsewhere online. Letting all that out there into the world and never bothering to take it back leaves the impression that the author did and still does endorse it, even if that isn't the case. 



thisissting said:


> Tony is a an asshole then. This snowflake cancel culture is such bullshit. Iv heard way worse things said on air during the attitude era.


Tony Khan is not an asshole., he's protecting the image of his business. He has every right to pull a wrestler off a show and look into allegations about prior statements. Also, and maybe more importantly, some of what Brian posted is directly offensive to people working in AEW. I can like a person and feel bad for them when they screw up, but still see when they're in the wrong.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> It was this guy who has since protected his own tweets. His Twitter is full of hate so no surprise he protected his tweets after this blew up.
> View attachment 116238


It really would be someone that puts their pronouns in their profile.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Smart move. Tony Khan doesn't want any controversy attached this company right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Tony is a an asshole then. This snowflake cancel culture is such bullshit. Iv heard way worse things said on air during the attitude era.


at the end of the day, Kendrick is not someone who brings any new eyes to the product, so probably not worth the hassle

Plus, I don't know if you know any conspiracy theory folk, but they are annoying AF, so it's a gift to the locker room to keep him out


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This sets precedents. Wrestlers are carnies. Good luck hiring many without a past.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah I don't like his comments at all, but it sets a precedent. Half of AEW's title holders since their beginning have made abhorrent and offensive comments and received pushes afterwards. Let's take this time to remember how Darby Allin treats people that he believes is below him.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

I look at it like this. You want to have an opinion? Great. Everyone should be allowed to discuss any topic. The issue is putting it out there in the general public for everyone to see. And the problem is people are so quick to judge something without even looking at something in context. And doubly worse when it involves a corporation. Companies are now hyper sensitive to things like this mainly because of one thing. Bad publicity. What do you do? You could address it in a calm logical manner but unfortunately these days there are too many screaming idiots. So what's left? Getting rid of them. Cancel culture. Whatever you want to call it. I say just cancel social media.


----------



## Because I'm Cute (11 mo ago)

Alkomesh2 said:


> He blamed Jewish people for the earthquake in Haiti, and denied the holocaust.
> 
> Wild that people are defending this.


Uh...have you ever heard of something called...good heel work? It's just a prank, bro'.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Brian needs to comb through his genealogy and come out as some sorta protected class so he can get a push like in Vegas then triumphantly return to live national television flinging his own cards of manipulation like they were shuriken stars.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah I don't like his comments at all, but it sets a precedent. Half of AEW's title holders since their beginning have made abhorrent and offensive comments and received pushes afterwards. Let's take this time to remember how Darby Allin treats people that he believes is below him.


Does Darby still do the homeless thing?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Does Darby still do the homeless thing?


He bragged about it, laughed and showed absolutely no remorse for it on Jericho's podcast which was only two years ago. There was no actual backlash or punishment so I can't imagine his opinion has changed on the topic


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> He bragged about it, laughed and showed absolutely no remorse for it on Jericho's podcast which was only two years ago. There was no actual backlash or punishment so I can't imagine his opinion has changed on the topic


You don't necessarily need punishment to mature. I'd like to think being around God boy Sting would have helped


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Ger said:


> Him being overseen is no excuse. He is not the first one and not the last one for sure. I don't think, that excusing that stuff with imaginary kayfabe is a good idea or convincing. Also one cannot shut down everything with screaming "cancel culture". If people want to turn away from AEW, just because Tony Khan is doing what he does here so far, then I don't know where that shall end. The way some people argument in this very thread ends in "nothing means anything anymore".


This is not "imaginary" kayfaybe, at the time he was in TNA and his gimmick was literally him being a conspirationist guru and talking about reptilians etc and I don't think pointing out inconsistencies is making excuses.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

DrEagles said:


> Oh boo hoo. People realize everyday their hero’s aren’t who they really are in front of the camera. What Kendrick said is terrible and crazy talk, but for a fan to make this about himself is sad.


its sad that he is even still around in 2022


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> This is not "imaginary" kayfaybe, at the time he was in TNA and his gimmick was literally him being a conspirationist guru and talking about reptilians etc and I don't think pointing out inconsistencies is making excuses.


I don't see jumping from the reptilians to the other stuff he regrets, meanwhile himself, is necessary or makes it excusable. But hey, everybody is free to turn away from AEW, if he or she is so shocked about Tony taking him out of the program.
What I wonder about is this new narrative, which makes it look like Tony Khan was forced by a "mysterious power" to put Brian off his program. As if secretly Tony Khan had not put him off, if this "mysterious power" had not forced him to do it.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> You were defending Nazi Germany's brutal 1941 invasion of Russia the other day so you're in no moral position to pile on Kendrick for dumb shit he said and thought over a decade ago.


I did not say that. You were speaking about Nazi Germany attacking USSR (strange, that you bought ru propaganda and wrote russia here) 1940 and I had to tell you, that is was 1941. I also explained you that USSR had taken til 1940 the territory of Bessarabia, parts of Finland, esthonia, lithania and latvia and east poland. Stalin got all of that in Hitler-Stalin pact for free. I made clear, that this contract was insane. I never said, that is was okay to attack ussr later.
I tried to explain you, that russia in 2022 now suddenly acted like they were USSR and that parts of other countries belong to them (like ukraine). This idea of influence zones and taking other countries for "reasons", you already had in 19th century which ended in WW1 and later WWE2 in 20th century. After USSR collapsed, all this countries left USSR for good reasons and some of them (like estonia) are scared to death by russia.
You apologized russia's ACTUAL behaviour, because people there had in their DNA that nazi germany attacked them. That was a strange statement by you, but it is not an argument anyway. I told you, that his excuse doesn't work for ukraine people. Very old people living in closer countries to germany (poland, czech, slovakia, lithuania, latvia, estonia, Ukraine) had the same experience with nazi germany, so by YOUR LOGIC, they have the same rights as russian people have. So why suddenly russia taking territories nowadays from these countries is ok because nazi germany existed? No answer, eh? You could not handle the discussion in the place where it happened and you come here to bring up that stuff as cheap revenge, because you lost the discussion.

Luckily Brian apologized for the stuff he said, instead of bringing up lame excuses or accusing other people! I respect that and maybe in the future he will get another chance.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Brian needs to comb through his genealogy and come out as some sorta protected class so he can get a push like in Vegas then triumphantly return to live national television flinging his own cards of manipulation like they were shuriken stars.


I suspect his father whom he apparently does seem to despise might be related to his angry years and interest to conspiracy theories.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Ger said:


> I don't see jumping from the reptilians to the other stuff he regrets, meanwhile himself, is necessary or makes it excusable. But hey, everybody is free to turn away from AEW, if he or she is so shocked about Tony taking him out of the program.
> What I wonder about is this new narrative, which makes it look like Tony Khan was forced by a "mysterious power" to put Brian off his program. As if secretly Tony Khan had not put him off, if this "mysterious power" had not forced him to do it.


It's just an observation that makes sense to have the bigger picture as his ongoing gimmick revolved around illuminatis and conspirationnist promos.

The now controversial vids and Kendrick's taste for odd things were well known at the time, I just find it amusing that all of a sudden the guy being a "nut job" comes out as a plot twist revelation.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> I suspect his father whom he apparently does seem to despise might be related to his angry years and interest to conspiracy theories.


A time mark in a 90mins video had been nice. If you say he had trouble with his father, I believe you, but that is more an explanation, than an excuse.



TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> It's just an observation that makes sense to have the bigger picture as his ongoing gimmick revolved around illuminatis and conspirationnist promos.
> 
> The now controversial vids and Kendrick's taste for odd things were well known at the time, I just find it amusing that all of a sudden the guy being a "nut job" comes out as a plot twist revelation.


I remember 10 years ago saying such stuff was not fine also. Same to 20 years ago. In my country for example holocaust denial is a crime. There is so much conspirational theories or other stuff (e.g., "earth is flat") one can talk about. It is like I said before: if we start with "it was meant funny"all the time and think it is okay to say anything with that approach, then nothing means anything anymore. He apologized for it, so obviously he sees himself, that this was wrong.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Come on Tony book it, the alcoholic vs the Conspiracy theorist , it will draw eyes to the product! 🤣


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Ger said:


> A time mark in a 90mins video had been nice. If you say he had trouble with his father, I believe you, but that is more an explanation, than an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember 10 years ago saying such stuff was not fine also. Same to 20 years ago. In my country for example holocaust denial is a crime. There is so much conspirational theories or other stuff (e.g., "earth is flat") one can talk about. It is like I said before: if we start with "it was meant funny"all the time and think it is okay to say anything with that approach, then nothing means anything anymore. He apologized for it, so obviously he sees himself, that this was wrong.


Maybe not where you live, which sounds like Europe restricting free speech. I remember during the Iraq war, a poll was done that said up to a 1/3rd of Americans didnt believe the 9/11 offical story , and 9/11 truth was huge, until it got exposed as crazy running it, and over 70% dispute the offical JFK assassination story, many people believed Barak Obama was some kind of secret Muslim or Communist agent who wasnt born here, etc.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Ger said:


> A time mark in a 90mins video had been nice. If you say he had trouble with his father, I believe you, but that is more an explanation, than an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember 10 years ago saying such stuff was not fine also. Same to 20 years ago. In my country for example holocaust denial is a crime. There is so much conspirational theories or other stuff (e.g., "earth is flat") one can talk about. It is like I said before: if we start with "it was meant funny"all the time and think it is okay to say anything with that approach, then nothing means anything anymore. He apologized for it, so obviously he sees himself, that this was wrong.


Once again where did I say it excuses anything ?

I just add context so that it doesnt seem all black or all white especially for people who would be curious about it.

My bad about the time mark, it says on my phone that the video is not available(in Europe ig) so I got confused and originally thought "fvck it" of removing it , the time mark would be around 05:30.

It was not ok 10 years ago sure, however it didnt get him pulled from bookings or canceled back then despite people knowing about it on forums + sharing it.

My point is that the timing of the debacle is odd imo given that if randos on the internet knew about it, then chances are people in the industry who knew him personally/work with him most likely already heard of it too years ago. (Even the likes of TK, Cody etc)

Nevertheless ofc he fucked up with this insensitive nonsense and was wrong.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Maybe not where you live, which sounds like Europe restricting free speech. I remember during the Iraq war, a poll was done that said up to a 1/3rd of Americans didnt believe the 9/11 offical story , and 9/11 truth was huge, until it got exposed as crazy running it, and over 70% dispute the offical JFK assassination story, many people believed Barak Obama was some kind of secret Muslim or Communist agent who wasnt born here, etc.


Freedom of speech may not be recognized as being absolute. Else case you could excuse anything with it. Therefore everywhere in the world there are restrictions by common sense or law. And about freedom in general: Tony not hiring this guy now is his freedom of choice, that is not even a legal issue. I give you a more close scenarios than polls: If a wrestler sits in Tony's office and asks for job and then the wrestler starts insulting Tony's family member, then depending of the quality this could be a legal issue. But Tony not hiring this guy is absolutly okay in any way, because the guy insulted him. I doubt anyone comes afterwards to Tony and says: "maybe he was insulting you, but that is freedom of speech, you had to hire him".



TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Once again where did I say it excuses anything ?
> 
> I just add context so that it doesnt seem all black or all white especially for people who would be curious about it.
> 
> My bad about the time mark, it says on my phone that the video was removed (probably a glitch), the time mark would be around 05:30.


You said "I suspect his father whom he apparently does seem to despise *might be related* to his angry years and interest to conspiracy theories. " And I said that is a explanation, but not an excuse. Other people are reading our postings also. Thanks of the mark.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Ger said:


> Freedom of speech may not be recognized as being absolute. Else case you could excuse anything with it. Therefore everywhere in the world there are restrictions by common sense or law. And about freedom in general: Tony not hiring this guy now is his freedom of choice, that is not even a legal issue. I give you a more close scenarios than polls: If a wrestler sits in Tony's office and asks for job and then the wrestler starts insulting Tony's family member, then depending of the quality this could be a legal issue. But Tony not hiring this guy is absolutly okay in any way, because the guy insulted him. I doubt anyone comes afterwards to Tony and says: "maybe he was insulting you, but that is freedom of speech, you had to hire him".
> 
> 
> 
> You said "I suspect his father whom he apparently does seem to despise *might be related* to his angry years and interest to conspiracy theories. " And I said that is a explanation, but not an excuse. Other people are reading our postings also. Thanks of the mark.


I think Kendrick should've issued a vocal apology instead of a tweet tbh


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I feel Tony was wrong here, and I'm not even a Brian Kendrick fan. I support the idea that you can believe or say anything you want, even bad things. You can hate jews or blacks or asians or whites - whatever - as long as you don't act on your prejudices. 

Tony's belief in cancel culture has essentially prevented AEW from signing tremendous talents like Tessa Blanchard and Marty Scurll. It apparently stopped AEW from bringing in an all-time great like Ric Flair. I'm not a Hulk Hogan fan, but I think it would have been pretty cool to see him make a special appearance. 

I think this is simply a symptom of how weak our society has become. AEW is like most companies these days, wrestling and beyond.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> I feel Tony was wrong here, and I'm not even a Brian Kendrick fan. I support the idea that you can believe or say anything you want, even bad things. You can hate jews or blacks or asians or whites - whatever - as long as you don't act on your prejudices.
> 
> Tony's belief in cancel culture has essentially prevented AEW from signing tremendous talents like Tessa Blanchard and Marty Scurll. It apparently stopped AEW from bringing in an all-time great like Ric Flair. I'm not a Hulk Hogan fan, but I think it would have been pretty cool to see him make a special appearance.
> 
> I think this is simply a symptom of how weak our society has become. AEW is like most companies these days, wrestling and beyond.


AEW is not a public company, Tony can hire whom he wants, that has nothing to do with "weak society" or whatever. IWC applauded him for banning Linda Hogan in advance and people wrote 1000 times he should not sign Tessa Blanchard. I wonder some people now think he is wrong with changing one match. That is all what he did so far or did I miss something?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is one thing to believe in reptilians, Hollow Earth, Moon landing being faked, JFK stuff, the Denver Airport stuff, Hyper Cube, Area 51, etc. I did think it was funny that apparently Big Foot was just a bridge too far for him though. When you start going full Holocaust denier or Sandy Hook stuff, that just makes you unemployable by any decent company.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> It is one thing to believe in reptilians, Hollow Earth, Moon landing being faked, JFK stuff, the Denver Airport stuff, Hyper Cube, Area 51, etc. I did think it was funny that apparently Big Foot was just a bridge to far for him though. When you start going full Holocaust denier or Sandy Hook stuff, that just makes you unemployable by any decent company.


This is one thing that seems kinda obvious to me that is weird for people to gloss over. 

You can get at people for going to dig this shit up, but it would have never been a problem if he didn't say shit like this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> This is one thing that seems kinda obvious to me that is weird for people to gloss over.
> 
> You can get at people for going to dig this shit up, but it would have never been a problem if he didn't say shit like this.


Or, if on his own years later he made posts that said something like "Listen, man was I an idiot years ago. I was young and went down some crazy rabbit holes. Luckily since then I have spent time gaining knowledge and understanding that I did not have when I was younger." Etc etc. If that had happened, I would be saying that he should be employed even if he had at one time said what he said because he would have shown the ability to actually learn and change. As far as I know, none of that happened.

So for me the issue is not that he at one time believed something horrible, it is that based on what he has said since then, there is no evidence he does not still believe all that.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Ger said:


> AEW is not a public company, Tony can hire whom he wants, that has nothing to do with "weak society" or whatever. IWC applauded him for banning Linda Hogan in advance and people wrote 1000 times he should not sign Tessa Blanchard. I wonder some people now think he is wrong with changing one match. That is all what he did so far or did I miss something?


Oh, I completely agree that Tony can (and should) hire anybody he wants. I just disagree with the idea of catering to a bunch of “woke” babies who cry about every perceived wrong. It limits your ability to bring in some great talent. Imagine if cancel culture existed 20 years ago. Stone Cold Steve Austin would be destroyed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Oh, I completely agree that Tony can (and should) hire anybody he wants. I just disagree with the idea of catering to a bunch of “woke” babies who cry about every perceived wrong. It limits your ability to bring in some great talent. Imagine if cancel culture existed 20 years ago. Stone Cold Steve Austin would be destroyed.


The Rock has been getting people who are posting some of the stuff he used to say that would not be said today, but was acceptable at the time lately. There is no appeasing the Twitter mob.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> The Rock has been getting people who are posting some of the stuff he used to say that would not be said today, but was acceptable at the time lately. There is no appeasing the Twitter mob.


The Twitter mob are weak-minded morons who find pleasure in ganging up and tearing down successful people. The Rock should tell them to drop dead.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The Rock has already previously bent the knee to the brain dead inadequates who make up the Twitter hate mob. 









Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson deletes tweet praising Boris Johnson


Dwayne Johnson also clarifies that the UK's new prime minister is not his cousin.




news.sky.com





I hope he sticks to his guns this time - and decent people support him. Time to cancel cancel culture.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What did he say exactly?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> What did he say exactly?


Here you find a kinda precise sum-up of what he said in the videos:




Also there is an interesting conversation between Corny and his Co-Host, which combines many of the arguments we said here, except the offtopic blabla (i.e., _cancel culture_). Saves a lot of effort, if someone doesn't want to read 140 postings and check 20 websites and watch n videos. (Last part is a commercial, so the relevant part is not the complete video.)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ger said:


> Here you find a kinda precise sum-up of what he said in the videos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I'm at work so was hoping for a quick summary of what Kendrick said


----------

